# Alweld for bay and nearshore Gulf of Mexico Use



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had my eye on the Lund Alaskan Tiller 2000 (20') for many years figuring I'd get one shortly after returning to the south. It seems like it would be a great boat for my preferred fishing areas and styles, but alas, I can't find one anywhere. So I've begun to consider other possibilities. The Alweld has caught my eye.

They have aluminum bay boats in 21 and 23 ft lengths (80 inch bottom width, 102" beam) that look pretty good. I'm also considering how much bay/near shore use one might get from a really big vee style alweld jon boat (Like 70 inch bottom width, 23 ft). Skinny water ain't really my thing. My children are growing and are quite skilled at putting the weight where it needs to be to ride well. My children are also hoping to start catching some different species of fish beyond the normal inshore mix, which means we need to start hitting the pass and beach and the Big Bend area of Florida, as well as sneaking out to the rigs in LA waters. 

So would one of the alweld boats seem to work, or are there other aluminum boats we should be considering? I'm not a fan of pricey package deals, preferring to get a hull, and then outfit with motors and accessories myself. Almost no one puts dual outboards on boats in this class, but I have a strong preference for dual outboard 4 strokes, probable Nissan, Tohatsu, or Yamaha.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If u are primarily gonna be fishing the passes and the gulf I would strongly recommend a bay boat in the 22'-24' range with a self bailing hull. The aluminum boats you speak of are great boats for there intended purpose but you will find yourself in a bind on a day that wind decides to pick up. Not to mention the fact that a modified V hull is gonna jar the fillings out of your teeth in a 2' chop.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

In the lengths you're talking about looking at, I think the weight of a fiberglass hull has a lot to do with how it performs. I fish the gulf from a 20' fiberglass bay boat. I've spent a large majority of my lifetime knocking around the bays in aluminum jon boats, and you couldn't pay me to take one into the gulf on a regular basis. ( I speak from experience, I've taken a 16' G3 into the gulf on a few occasions) They weren't meant for it, and aren't very good at it....but, you only live once, so if it's what your heart is set on, go for it.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> In the lengths you're talking about looking at, I think the weight of a fiberglass hull has a lot to do with how it performs. I fish the gulf from a 20' fiberglass bay boat. I've spent a large majority of my lifetime knocking around the bays in aluminum jon boats, and you couldn't pay me to take one into the gulf on a regular basis. ( I speak from experience, I've taken a 16' G3 into the gulf on a few occasions) They weren't meant for it, and aren't very good at it....but, you only live once, so if it's what your heart is set on, go for it.


My experience is that you can put extra weight in an aluminum boat to handle the chop, but you can't take weight out of a fiberglass boat to lighten the fuel bill. I've taken my alumacraft V16 in the gulf regularly, and we've ended up in some bigger waves than planned. It was uncomfortable but not unsafe. As in a bay boat, you need to pick your days and keep it close to protected water.

I don't see how a 16-23 ft aluminum boat is less safe than a kayak, and no one criticizes those guys for routinely going 3-5 miles out. I'm not talking about deep sea fishing, I'm talking about ling and mackerel and stuff within sight of land.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> If u are primarily gonna be fishing the passes and the gulf I would strongly recommend a bay boat in the 22'-24' range with a self bailing hull. The aluminum boats you speak of are great boats for there intended purpose but you will find yourself in a bind on a day that wind decides to pick up. Not to mention the fact that a modified V hull is gonna jar the fillings out of your teeth in a 2' chop.


I've spent a lot of great fishing days in a 2' chop in a 16 ft Alumacraft V16. It isn't that bad if you throttle down the speed to 5-10 mph and have enough weight in the bow. Speed jars filling out, and I feel no need to go faster than conditions permit.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had my 1986 18ft crestliner welded aluminum yankee boat that has been severly red-neck-tified over the yrs. Have an old 115 evinrude pushing her. I never worry to much about bay getting to rough but pick my days on the gulf for sure specially in the summer. My boat is pretty heavy when loaded and cuts waves pretty good in the bay, but has been known to p be a pretty wet ride which doesnt bother me as much as it does some others.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

MathGeek said:


> I've spent a lot of great fishing days in a 2' chop in a 16 ft Alumacraft V16. It isn't that bad if you throttle down the speed to 5-10 mph and have enough weight in the bow. Speed jars filling out, *and I feel no need to go faster than conditions permit.*


 
Agreed I have even been known to do a lil trolling when it gets that rough. My beatin days are over unless I am out running a storm.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Capt, Wes Rozier guides out of a SeaArk alum. boat and is one of the top fishing guides around !


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If your gong with a mod v instead on a full V go with a 15% hull not the 3% I just went from a 1860 polar with a 15% hull to a 2072 Seaark with a 3% hull the 15% rode a lot better than the 3% but the 3% floats a lot shallower. 
Also get one that's build out of .125 alum not the .90 or .100
BTW I thought I saw a Deep alum on Craig's the other day


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/3895638157.html
Hope this works 
If not it was I the Mobile CL about 4or5 days ago


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/3895638157.html
> Hope this works
> If not it was I the Mobile CL about 4or5 days ago


Thanks. This one is a bit more "mature" than I'm looking for, not really well cared for, maybe even a repo. I might by a used hull in good shape, but I'll be buying new power.


----------

